# Welchen Browser benutzt Ihr hauptsächlich?



## Muli (14 März 2006)

Welcher ist Euer Stammbrowser?


----------



## illidan (14 März 2006)

Ist doch klar! Firefox. *G*

Kein andere kommt mir ins Haus! Naja vielleicht noch Opera!

gruß zer0


----------



## Driver (24 März 2006)

Ich nutze auch Firefox. Mit I-Net Explorer hatte ich nur Probleme gehabt. Komischerweise läuft der widerum super auf meinem Laptop.


----------



## AMUN (14 Juni 2006)

Opera und nur Opera 

Und nun in der Version 9.00 und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Rudi (14 Juni 2006)

nur Opera alles andere is Müll


----------



## FcG.Kiffer (19 Juni 2006)

nichts geht über firefox...ganz klar mein favorit


----------



## Sandy81 (7 Juli 2006)

Opera! Ganz klar! (Fast) immer! Ist halt echt der schnellste und bequemste!

Obwohl... auf manchen Seiten.... das muß ich gestehen.... ist Firefox mit seiner dTa-Funktion mehr als Gold wert! Und Footiefox dazu...ist schon auch nett!


----------



## Merten (7 Juli 2006)

ich benutze den firefox


----------



## freak123 (7 Juli 2006)

Ist doch klar! Firefox das beste was es bibt mit natürlich opera.

den explorer kann man in den speermüll machen und das würde niemand nehmen


----------



## Eskalation (8 Juli 2006)

Schliesse mich den Meisten Vorrednern an: Firefox, sonst gar nix


----------



## schmalhans (8 Juli 2006)

ich nutze leider FIREFOX, würde aber sehr gerne wieder zurück zu meinem geliebten OPERA

aber da ist die tabbing funktion für den arsch.
oder weiß jemand von euch, wie man das einstellen kann?

wenn ich 20 tabs öffne, möchte ich
dass der browser beim schließen die reihe abklappert 
udn nicht immer in den zuletzt geöffneten springt

geht das?
schmalhans


----------



## Kistenkalle (1 Aug. 2006)

Da kann ich dir als PC-Hinterwäldler leider nicht helfen! Bin ja schon so forh, dass ich überhaupt den Internet Explorer bedienen kann!


----------



## Striggel (1 Aug. 2006)

benutze firefox und opera


----------



## dirkm3006 (1 Aug. 2006)

Internet explorer ist nicht so einfach zu benutzen wie der firefox


----------



## turqo20 (2 Aug. 2006)

nutze auch den fierefox, manchmal aber auch den ie - iegendwie alte gewohnheit


----------



## Witchbladex (2 Aug. 2006)

Firefox Ftw:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisNRW (2 Aug. 2006)

) wie die meisten auch den super schnellen (hihi) firefox finde den seiten aufbau echt ok ! hatte bei anderen meistens probs das seiten langsam oder erst garnicht aufgebaut wurden !!!!


----------



## Brondaa (2 Aug. 2006)

IE hab ich runtergefeuert, Safari hab ich runtergefeuert. Bei mir laeuft nur noch das Fuchs.


----------



## Antibus (2 Aug. 2006)

Yo, auch bei mir arbeitet der Feuer Fuchs. 
Ich bin mit dem einfach zufrieden. IE benutze ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## mazl (2 Aug. 2006)

firefox gefällt mir doch noch am besten


----------



## Blubbi0909 (2 Aug. 2006)

FireFox natürliich^^ welche frage xS


----------



## unreal (2 Aug. 2006)

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen was Firefox besser macht als 
Internet Explorer? habe nicht so viel ahnung!


----------



## Fox (2 Aug. 2006)

kann ich dir nicht sagen, benutze aber auch Firefox


----------



## elle73 (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin Mac-User und nutze fast ausschließlich Safari.


----------



## Spike (2 Aug. 2006)

unreal schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte sagen was Firefox besser macht als
> Internet Explorer? habe nicht so viel ahnung!



Ist meiner Meinung nach sicherer und kommt nicht von Microsoft.
Und er lässt sich mit vielen extras aufmotzen: erweiterungen.de/


----------



## chriku1 (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich benutze Mozilla Firefox aus dem grund da damit alles viel schneller geht und die seiten finde ich viel besser zu betrachten sind, bei IE öffnen sich seiten manchmal garnet und der hängt sich einfach mittendrin mal auf, bin froh den net mehr benutzen zu müssen


----------



## Rainbow (3 Aug. 2006)

Bin noch ein eigefahrener Mainstreamnutzer vom Internet Explorer. :drip:


----------



## Khayrun (3 Aug. 2006)

Also ich benutze Firefox und bin wirklich sehr sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## tailspin (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich benutze nur Internet Explorer


----------



## anskontakt (3 Aug. 2006)

firefox und opera sind standard.. iexplorer nur wenn es nicht anders geht (manche progs verlangen den)..


----------



## Loganx1113 (3 Aug. 2006)

Opera ist fuer mich der uebersichtlichste und funktionellste Browser. Punkt. ^^


----------



## pan2k (3 Aug. 2006)

firefox, mit der updatefunktion ist der eigentlich unschlagbar


----------



## derekinho (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich benutzt auch Firefox, aus meiner Sicht der beste browser


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Nur Opera, was anderes kommt gar nicht in die Tüte


----------



## heniek (3 Aug. 2006)

auf meinem pc läuft der firefox


----------



## mulinexman (4 Aug. 2006)

Bis vor 2 Monaten nur den IE, nachdem ich dann gemerkt hab wie unsicher der ist, nur noch Firefox. Mitlerweile überlege ich auf Opera umzusteigen, gefällt mir sehr das teil.


----------



## Rufus (4 Aug. 2006)

den IE, weil er eh im system schon dabei ist


----------



## bosshoss-bhc3-502 (4 Aug. 2006)

Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von Firefox gegenüber IE? Benutze standardmäßig IE, wenn Firefox besser ist, würd ich wechseln.


----------



## formarco (4 Aug. 2006)

firefox ftw.....ganz klar ^^


----------



## Spike (4 Aug. 2006)

Spike schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach sicherer und kommt nicht von Microsoft.
> Und er lässt sich mit vielen extras aufmotzen: erweiterungen.de/



@bosshoss-bhc3-502

Mein post von vor zwei Seiten. Geh mal auf die Site und schau dir an, was du alles mit Firefox machen kannst.


----------



## Carlo (5 Aug. 2006)

Ich nutze Firefox! Der Rest ist Müll....


----------



## Spiederman83 (5 Aug. 2006)

meistens benutze ich firefox und manchmal auch den safari osx rulz


----------



## Trojan999 (5 Aug. 2006)

Ich nutze nur noch Firefox.


----------



## Konsti (5 Aug. 2006)

Mozilla Firefox !! Was denn sonst?  Trotz kleiner Bugs...


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

bosshoss-bhc3-502 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von Firefox gegenüber IE? Benutze standardmäßig IE, wenn Firefox besser ist, würd ich wechseln.



Also was ich an Firefox so klasse finde ist die "Tab-Funktion". Da wird jeder Tab im gleichen Fenster unter einer Registerlasche geladen, wenn du auf das Mausrad klickst!
Also ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!!!

Firefox forever


----------



## Kontol (6 Aug. 2006)

Früher IE.. Totaler scheiß! 

Mitlerweile seit 2 Jahren Firefox -einfach nur geil!


----------



## je m'aime (6 Aug. 2006)

Camino für OS X...beste was es gibt


----------



## dicker2000 (6 Aug. 2006)

internet explorer, oder firefox


----------



## dicker2000 (6 Aug. 2006)

also doch eher firefox...


----------



## nexerax (6 Aug. 2006)

Also ich benutze eigentlich immer Crazybrowser, super Teil..aber net aufgelistet, schade..


----------



## spitfire2k (8 Aug. 2006)

Eindeutig Firefox, hab mal Opera getestet, hat sich aber bei manchen Seiten aufgehangen.


----------



## unleashed (8 Aug. 2006)

Firefox rulez! ^^

Aber der IE 7 is ja auch schon im Anmarsch


----------



## freeman111 (9 Aug. 2006)

ich nutze auch den Firefox, am liebsten wär mir ein Browser der noch spartanischer ist und weniger Ressourcen nutzt und nicht anfällig gegen Manipulation ist


----------



## Raziel321 (9 Aug. 2006)

Firefox auf jeden fall^^


----------



## SubZero2000 (10 Aug. 2006)

firefox, alles andere ist crap


----------



## halloween (10 Aug. 2006)

Bin momentan mit IE 7 am surfen.


----------



## Galla (10 Aug. 2006)

Ich benutze schon seit ewigkeiten Firefox ...


----------



## ridley (11 Aug. 2006)

fire fire fire...
firefox:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## klei (24 Aug. 2006)

Seit ca. einem Jahr Firfox, davor "Crazy Browser"


----------



## eppic (24 Aug. 2006)

win : firefox und manchmal opera
osx : safari oder camino und manchmal firefox


----------



## Gold7 (27 Aug. 2006)

nichts als OPERA !! Ist doch klar


----------



## Watcher (29 Aug. 2006)

Opera seit Version 8.52. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vorher hatte ich eine leicht aufgebohrte Version des IE namens "Slim Browser". War nicht schlecht, hat aber die gleichen Macken wie der Explorer.


----------



## Messias (7 Sep. 2006)

Natürlich Firefox  

Was ist denn der erste für einer? :3dkotz:


----------



## VfB1893 (9 Sep. 2006)

also ich benutze netscape und bin voll zufrieden !!


----------



## Pacman* (13 Sep. 2006)

Opera was sonst, kein besseres Tabed-Browsing!


----------



## Ikor (27 Sep. 2006)

FireFox 2 Beta .. eindeutig der beste Browser, den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## rise (23 Okt. 2006)

zephyr schrieb:


> fthdf gfhg ghg dfhgfh gfh gfhdf



Kennt jemand diesen Browser ...kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken mit dem Downloadlink ...aber ich glaub nicht das der besser ist als ::OPERA 9::


----------



## J.Wayne (26 Okt. 2006)

den Fuchs und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden...


----------



## Diablo (28 Okt. 2006)

von firefox gibts doch seit ein paar tagen ne neuere version


----------



## julchenlove (7 Dez. 2006)

- Angefangen mit Netscape 1996
- Ab 2000 umstieg auf Mozilla (Netscape)
- Ab 2002 umsieg auf Opera (war damals der schnellste Browser und natürlich tabbed browsing)
- Ab 2003 umstieg wieder auf Mozilla was ja sich dann zu Firefox spaltete

Ich habe den IE eigentlich nie benutzt nur wenn manche seiten Fehler hatten, aber das kommt heutzutage nicht mehr vor.

Ich hab auch mal zwecks vergleich Opera 9.02 Installiert, aber da ist der Ofen wohl aus. Ich habe auf manchen Testseiten die Geschwindigkeit gemessen und musste leider feststellen das der Opera arsch langsam geworden ist. Bei manchen test war der Opera glatte 3 bis 4 Mal langsamer als der Firefox. Das hat mich echt erschüttert.

Gruß Julchenlove


----------



## julchenlove (8 Dez. 2006)

zephyr schrieb:


> fthdf gfhg ghg dfhgfh gfh gfhdf



Lass mich raten Muli der nächste kandidat der fliegt???
:3dglasses:​


----------



## fl4m3 (8 Dez. 2006)

Naja mal davon abgesehen, das der Beitrag von niemanden geschrieben wurden sein kann, dessen Intelligenzquotient höher als dessen von einem Toastbrot ist glaube ich muss Muli ihn nicht speeren da er eh nicht wiederkommt...
Letztes Mal aktiv am 31.9.2006
Macht eh keinen Sinn ihn zu speeren


----------



## Light (8 Dez. 2006)

Firefox, obwohl ich gehört hab, dass Explorer 7 auch ganz nett sein soll.


----------



## AMUN (10 Dez. 2006)

julchenlove schrieb:


> Lass mich raten Muli der nächste kandidat der fliegt???
> :3dglasses:​





Lass mich mal raten was dieses replie soll? 

Spam, Punktekonto füllen, sich wichtig machen wollen, oder nur unnötig


----------



## Schneemann (10 Dez. 2006)

Hehe. Der Fuchs zurecht auf Nr.1!


----------



## flogee (14 Dez. 2006)

Ganz klar Firefox. Der neue IE ist zwar nicht schlecht aber warum sollte man wechsel.


----------



## vielzunormal (17 Dez. 2006)

ich benutze hauptsächlich den firefox


----------



## icks-Tina (18 Dez. 2006)

Browser !!!!!!! was ist das????? LOL...


----------



## AMUN (18 Dez. 2006)

paris-germany schrieb:


> Browser !!!!!!! was ist das????? LOL...



*Dat ist das ding zum duschen liebe Paris *


----------



## icks-Tina (21 Dez. 2006)

OK....also ich habe OPERA


----------



## Iluminator (22 Dez. 2006)

fierfox ist für mich der beste.
dr neue ie 7 is net so doll.
von allem en bissel.
awa nx gescheitz.


----------



## Steusi (22 Dez. 2006)

Opera, was sonst, alles andere ist misst naja gegebenfalls noch Firefox.
Warte auf 9.1 dann ist Opera sicherer als Firefox 2, hat schon mal einer die Alpha Version von Firefox getestet, na mir ist gleich der PC abgestürzt.


----------



## Fr33chen (12 Jan. 2007)

Ganz klar, Firefox 

Aber IE ist halt leider auch Pflicht, wenn man Windows verwendet...  
Immerhin gibt es jetzt eine Erweiterung für Firefox, der es ermöglicht im Firefox-Fenster den IE zu öffnen...
Jetzt kann man wenigstens das Windows-Update und solche Dinge auch mit FF machen!

Besonders lustig am IE ist aber: Installiert man IE 7 kommt als aller erstes (und einziges) eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop: "*Probelmbehebung*" :3drofl: 
Keine IE-Verknüpfung, sondern nur das... ich find´s geil 

mfg


----------



## rise (12 Jan. 2007)

IE=






Ich bleib bei meinem Opera....


----------



## Phanthomas2 (24 Jan. 2008)

Ich verwende auch Opera. Ok wenns nicht anderes geht dann halt Firefox. Finde die direkt anwählbaren Seiten bei Opera einfach unschlagbar. Und mehr als 9 Seiten benutz man eh selten. Soweit ich weis ist da Opera Firefox noch vorraus


----------



## Ratzepuh (24 Jan. 2008)

IE, wird er wohl auch bleiben.


----------



## Hiaro (24 Jan. 2008)

Ich benutze Firefox. Würd zwar gern auf Opera umsteigen, aber das umgewöhnen in gewisser hinsicht schreckt mich davon ab 
Muss mir mal nen Wochenende Zeit nehmen und Opera ausgiebig testen.


----------



## copkiller (27 Jan. 2008)

Also ich benutze auch den Firefox! Opera habe ich auch in Betrieb, aber mir fehlen dort die netten Add-Ons!


----------



## XP Amazone (8 Feb. 2008)

Ich benutze schon seit Langem Firefox.. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Browser..

Heute ist übrigens ein neuer Release rausgekommen..
Viele Grüße


----------



## Gattaca (30 März 2008)

Ich benutze jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen Firefox 3 Beta 4
ist echt gut geworden, nur leider funktionieren unter der Beta noch nicht alle PluIns (ist ja logisch)


----------



## Matt the bet (31 März 2008)

meist Opera, aber gelegentlich auch den feuerfuchs


----------



## Buterfly (31 März 2008)

Kann Gattaca nur Zustimmen. Die Beta des Firefox läuft schon sehr gut und vor allem auch schnell. Bin begeistert, vor allem von den nützlichen Addons, die es in der Fülle beim IE leider nicht gibt. Mit Opera hab ich weniger Erfahrung


----------



## strike300 (10 Apr. 2008)

opera kenn ich nicht und mit dem firefox komm ich nicht so wirklich klar. ich benutze den i-net expl damit komm ich am besten klar und hab keine probs


----------



## AtomicGreen (18 Apr. 2008)

Mozilla Firefox natürlich.


----------



## mjw (18 Apr. 2008)

Firefox, leider hat Microsoft den IE für den Mac nicht weiterentwickelt - war auch kein schlechter Browser.


----------



## InvisibleJim (30 Mai 2008)

ich bin seit gestern wieder auf firefox umgestiegen. obwohl ich den IE von windows vista echt geil fand. safari benutze ich auch abundzu, der gefällt mir eigentlich am besten aber der ist von den funktionen und vom aufbau nocht nicht so ausgereift. viele funktionen fehlen mir da, die mir wichtig sind


----------



## kopfhoerer (3 Juni 2008)

auch ganz klar firefox.
aber auffer arbeit leider gezwungenermaßen ie :-(


----------



## Hühnchen (14 Juni 2008)

Ich nutze zu 90% auch den Firefox. Selten mal den IE.


----------



## acedude (16 Juni 2008)

von opera ist eine neue version erschienen. finde ich bis jetzt alles recht nett. denke mal kann man sich ansehen das gute ding.


----------



## rescue (16 Juni 2008)

bester browser den es gibt!!!


----------



## redbull999 (16 Juni 2008)

rescue schrieb:


> bester browser den es gibt!!!



Ach du musst auch trommeln um ins Inet. zu kommen.
Ich komme immer wieder on mit Mozilla

Gruß RThomas


----------



## maierchen (13 Juli 2008)

Hab mir jetz FireFox 3 runtergeladen funktioniert prima ist noch einfacher zu bedienen wie FireFox 2 geht schneller und läuft noch stabiler!
Also alles in allem kann ich den nur Empfehlen!


----------



## bluesea1976 (13 Juli 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch Firefox. Mit I-Net Explorer hatte ich nur Probleme gehabt. Komischerweise läuft der widerum super auf meinem Laptop.



bei mir ist es genau so.


----------



## Pastor Jansen 1 (16 Aug. 2008)

Firefox und den schnellsten Browser überhaupt:Avant.


----------



## XRJPK (16 Nov. 2008)

Firefox 3 .. Einfach, Funktional und Zuverlässig


----------



## Memomamu (19 Nov. 2008)

Firefox + NoScript = Minimalstandard.

IE benutze ich nicht selbst, sondern nur irgendwelche Applikationen, die ihre Hilfetexte unbedingt im IE anzeigen müssen wollen dürfen sollen.


----------



## illixxx (10 Dez. 2008)

firefox natürlich


----------



## Gab78 (17 Dez. 2008)

*Opera*


----------



## PC-Smack (20 Dez. 2008)

Firefox v.2 & 3.0.5 von der Sicherheit sind beide hervorragend


----------



## HappyCosinus (21 Dez. 2008)

SrWare Iron

www.srware.net/software_srware_iron.php


----------



## SimpleMind (24 Dez. 2008)

PC-Smack schrieb:


> Firefox v.2 & 3.0.5 von der Sicherheit sind beide hervorragend



Rischtig!
Ich kann mich au net beklagen und vorallem sind die beiden recht fix und mit den Plug- Ins.... was besseres findet man selten


----------



## SabberOpi (25 Dez. 2008)

SimpleMind schrieb:


> Rischtig!
> Ich kann mich au net beklagen und vorallem sind die beiden recht fix und mit den Plug- Ins.... was besseres findet man selten



Falsch!
Laut bit9 einem führendem Sicherheitsunternehmen ist Firefox 2 und 3 die unsicherste Software überhaupt!

Firefox war noch nie wirklich sicher, das ist wie bei einem zaubertrick, mehr schein als sein 



Memomamu schrieb:


> Firefox + NoScript = Minimalstandard.
> 
> IE benutze ich nicht selbst, sondern nur irgendwelche Applikationen, die ihre Hilfetexte unbedingt im IE anzeigen müssen wollen dürfen sollen.



Du benutzt den IE mit jedem Fenster was du in Windows öffnest, denn auch der Windows Explorer greift auf den IE zurück.


----------



## glemmi (19 Jan. 2009)

Ich nutze eigentlich IE und Firefox 50/50. Der Firefox ist zwar schneller, leider funktionieren MS-Serveranwendungen (Remote) oft nur mit dem IE.


----------



## Enforcer (21 Jan. 2009)

Ich benutze ebenfalls IE + Firefox und muss sagen, dass der Umgang mit dem Firefox schneller geht. Allerdings funktionieren einige Flash-Programme hiermit sehr langsam...


----------



## rescue (11 Feb. 2009)

Firefox


----------



## Pille (18 Feb. 2009)

Ganz klar - Firefox. Alle anderen sind doch zu träge und unflexibel!


----------



## Hasenmelker (17 Jan. 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. ich benutze den Fire fox jetzt schon ca. 3 Jahre und habe es noch nicht bereut.


----------



## teddybernd (27 Okt. 2010)

IceWeasel

ist im Prinzip Firefox heisst er bloss anders


----------



## losser (27 Okt. 2010)

Ich benutze den Firefox, mit denganzen Add On´s tip top !!!!


----------



## Stefan102 (27 Okt. 2010)

Das 1. Programm was ich mir damals runtergeladen habe, wo ich zum 1. mal (schnelles) Internet hatte, war der Firefox.
Seit dem bin ich dabei geblieben.

Was Sicherheitslücken angeht, ist der Firefox auch nicht besser als der IE.
Das ist noch so ein Märchen aus den Zeiten, wo der Firefox rauskam, dass er "sicherer" wäre.

Ich persönlich finde die Bedienbarkeit des Firefox einfach besser.
Reine Geschmackssache also.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch mal googles "Chrome" versucht.
Der ist zwar noch fixer als der Firefox, aber man weiss ja nie, was der alles nach Hause schickt 
Gut, Firefox wird das auch machen, nur ich finde, google weiss schon genug


----------



## ninja2211 (28 Okt. 2010)

FIREFOX meine Nummer eins .


----------



## Emilysmummie (31 Okt. 2010)

*Google Chrome :thumbup:*


----------



## qwertzi (31 Okt. 2010)

Ganz klar Google Chrome schneller ist keiner.:WOW:


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Nov. 2010)

*Safari*


----------



## Lupo_1980 (1 Nov. 2010)

Firefox.


----------



## Nordic (1 Nov. 2010)

Absolut Firefox! Bei Google Chrome wär ich mir auch nicht mehr so sicher,die wissen definitiv zuviel schon!!


----------



## Merker45 (10 Nov. 2010)

Vom IE habe ich mich schon lange getrennt, seit an wird meist nur noch der Firefox benutzt. Auch gerade wegen den ganzen Add-ons, die es für ihn gibt.


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2010)

FF


----------



## paratox (12 Nov. 2010)

Firefox


----------



## Regger1982 (14 Nov. 2010)

weil ich hauptsächlich MacUser bin, Safari. Ist einfach der schnellste. Unter Windoofs allerdings Firefox.
Internet Explorer kommt mir aus zwei gründen nicht ins haus:

1. Ist von Microsoft *kotz*
2. Ist totaler sch**ß


----------



## flashlight (14 Nov. 2010)

Ich benutze hauptsächlich Firefox und Opera.
Selten auch den IE.


----------



## pel (20 Nov. 2010)

weil ff einfach zu lahm ist, nur noch selten.

ie und chrome derzeit


----------



## Rainer Wenger (23 Nov. 2010)

Ich nutze bereits seit einiger Zeit Opera und bin immer noch absolut von diesem Browser begeistert. Da kann der Feuerfuchs einpacken, denn in Punkto Flexibilität hängt der nämlich mit seinen ganzen Erweiterungen ziemlich nach und wird daher von mir nur noch als Notlösung genutzt. Den IE habe ich schon vor Jahren runtergeschmissen.


----------



## WOBer_86 (23 März 2011)

Firefox 4.0


----------



## tommie3 (23 März 2011)

Firefox 4.0,rennt wie der Teufel!


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

ich benutze firefox, obwohl ich den neuen iexplorer9 drauf hab.
gewöhnungssache...


----------



## congo64 (10 Apr. 2011)

der Fuchs ist am Start


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (11 Sep. 2011)

Ich benutze schon seit vielen Jahren den Firefox (Hauptrechner)
Nebenher habe ich noch das Odys Genesis und dort benutze ich Opera.
Wenn es den Firefox fürs Android gibt (einen fuktionierenden) steige ich sofort um ;-)


----------



## Snowblake (3 Nov. 2011)

Ich benutze auch Firefox 4.0 und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Shadowbeast (28 Sep. 2012)

Internet Explorer 9. Keine Probleme damit.


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Sep. 2012)

Opera :thumbup:


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

firefox aufgrund diverser plugins


----------



## Trenchy (29 Sep. 2012)

Hauptsächlich Firefox. Aber Opera finde ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## berny (29 Sep. 2012)

Google Chrome


----------



## Spellcaster (29 Sep. 2012)

Firefox, seit gut 6 Jahren.


----------



## tomte123 (29 Sep. 2012)

Dito, auch den Fuchs.


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Firefox - macht seit je her keine Probleme!


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

Benutze auch Firefox....habe Chrome versucht, aber Firefox ist und bleibt der beste Browser mit gutem Apps und Plugins für alles was das Computerherz braucht


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

also für mich ist mal Firefox das beste


----------



## eis (2 Okt. 2012)

Firefox was sonst, z.Zt. Version 15.0.1 und hatte noch nie Probleme. :thumbup:


----------



## superichi (2 Okt. 2012)

Internet Explorer 9 und gelegentlich Chrome.


----------



## gazpacho (2 Okt. 2012)

neuerdings chrome, weil er ja vernuenftig sein soll. Allerdings finde ich, dass es ihm deutlich an einstellungsmoeglichkeiten mangelt. AUch das design find ich misslungen.


----------



## MUH (3 Okt. 2012)

Firefox, aber der wird auch immer schlechter


----------



## rovogoth (4 Okt. 2012)

Firefox und IE, mit Opera war ich nie zufrieden und Chrome ist zwar brauchbar aber dann doch lieber das kleinere übel (IE) als alternative.


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (4 Okt. 2012)

Bei mir ists auch der Firefox, gelegentlich mal Opera. Mit dem Firefox sind inzwischen die versierteren Internet-Nutzer eher in der Mehrheit als mit dem IE. Oder was meint ihr? Wenn ich mir das Umfrageergebnis mal so anschaue...


----------



## tony123 (4 Okt. 2012)

Firefox und Safari


----------



## maggiking (4 Okt. 2012)

schon seit jahren firefox


----------



## strichnin (4 Okt. 2012)

Bin mit Chrome restlos zufrieden. Opera war zwar schneller aber mit Chrome komm ich ebenfalls klar und irgendwie liegt der mir am Herzen.


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Chrome/Safari


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

CHROME ftw!


----------



## Bender.66 (9 Okt. 2012)

Ich benutzt jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren Firefox :thumbup:


----------



## zepster (15 Okt. 2012)

Safari und Firefox


----------



## johnsonjohnson (17 Okt. 2012)

ganz eindeutig firefox


----------



## superguru (18 Okt. 2012)

Chrome, das einzige was mir dabei auf dem Sack geht dass es keine Warung gibt wenn man aus Versehen auf Schließen klickt und dann eben mal alle 20 Tabs weg sind.


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

Firefox - aus Gewöhnung


----------



## king_p (23 Okt. 2012)

Hauptsächlich der Mozilla Firefox. Manchmal auch der Google Chrome.


----------



## Cuthbert (23 Okt. 2012)

nur Firefox! Wird für mich wohl auch immer die erste Wahl bleiben, da man ja nen Gewöhnungstier ist


----------



## neuromancer76 (23 Okt. 2012)

Firefox 16.0.1 aktuell. Als einziges Add-on Addblock Plus (Fängt viel mehr Kuriositäten des Nets ab, als man von einem Werbe-Blocker erwarten würde, ehrlich), Software Firewall Comodo (gut konfiguriert) und zur Zeit Avira... Aus purer Bequemlichkeit. AVAST ist eine Spur besser, geiler auf Viren. Findet mehr als Avira.


----------



## fridayy (23 Okt. 2012)

nur chrome mit adblock plus. schnell und stabil, was will man mehr.


----------



## postman1004 (24 Okt. 2012)

Schon immer den Internet Explorer.


----------



## Magdolna (25 Okt. 2012)

Immer den Firefox


----------



## Hodnx (25 Okt. 2012)

Opera. schon seit Jahren


----------



## rob01 (25 Okt. 2012)

Hauptsächlich Safari auf meinen Macs.

Firefox auf Windows PCs. 

Chrome auf beiden.


----------



## davesilla (25 Okt. 2012)

Benutze eigentlich nur Opera


----------



## Yunan (4 Nov. 2012)

Firefox 16 mit Adblock, NoScript und Youtube Unblocker

Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist dass alle 2 Wochen eine ganz neue Version rauskommt die bspw. gleich von 15 nach 16 springt und sich nicht wirklich viel ändert, bei mir neigt Firefox mittlerweile sogar zu öfteren Abstürzen


----------



## will_ladenschnell (6 Nov. 2012)

Auch Firefox, aus Gewohnheit ...


----------



## Nathalie067 (6 Nov. 2012)

Ich nutze Mozilla


----------



## BumBumBabatz (19 Nov. 2012)

Ich nutze entweder Firefox oder Google Chrome. Klares "Nein!" zum Internet Explorer.


----------



## Don76 (21 Nov. 2012)

Heute hat sich bei mir der Firefox auf 17.0 geupdatet. Es dauert knappe 30 Minuten bis er das erste Mal abgestürtzt ist. Ich glaub das ist neuer Rekord.

Welche Version von Internet Explorer kann man für XP verwenden?

Auf Google Chrome hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## UTux (21 Nov. 2012)

Midori. klein, leicht und schnell.


----------



## Snoppy (22 Nov. 2012)

Also ich bleib bei meinen Firefox.


----------



## TheTux (23 Nov. 2012)

Obwohl stark nachgelassen auf dem PC immer noch Firefox 
Unter Android jedoch nicht zu gebrauchen, dort läuft der Dolphin.


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

mozilla firefox


----------



## Cutiii (23 Nov. 2012)

Schon immer Firefox und so bleibts auch


----------



## tineke00 (29 Nov. 2012)

Wrong choice, can happen, next time better


----------



## Gothica (29 Nov. 2012)

Mozilla Firefox - 17. 0.


----------



## fva (29 Nov. 2012)

Opera seit Version 6


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Firefox schon seit ewig und drei Tagen


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Schon immer Firefox


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

firefox finde ich am besten


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (13 Feb. 2013)

Schon sehr lange Firefox.


----------



## sleeping (23 Feb. 2013)

Google Chrome, 
manchmal Firefox (nur noch als Stand-Alone für bestimmte Zwecke)


----------



## stfn24 (27 Feb. 2013)

Safari, sowohl am Mac als auch am iPhone


----------



## Waljakov (27 Feb. 2013)

Ganz klar nur Opera


----------



## Kiv94 (1 März 2013)

Ich benutze auch nur firefox


----------



## 10cc (4 März 2013)

Ich liebe Opera


----------



## Würfelmeister (5 März 2013)

Eigentlich nur Firefox. Am Smartphone allerdings Opera


----------



## lollollol888 (6 März 2013)

mozilla firefox, im handy den vorhandenen


----------



## Snoop97 (7 März 2013)

Seit Ewigkeiten Opera. Hat zwar manchmal Macken, dafür aber andere Funktionen in der Darstellung, die andere Browser nicht haben und ohne die ich mir mein tägliches Surfen nicht mehr vorstellen kann.


----------



## exstence (14 März 2013)

Früher mal Internet Explorer.. heute Mozilla


----------



## muetze (15 März 2013)

Chrome und immer wieder Chrome


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Chrome... Aber fehlt ja leider in der Auflistung


----------



## agelord (22 März 2013)

Chrome, da man heute mit verschiedenen Systemen und überall arbeitet, gibt es nichts besseres und schnelleres!


----------



## Zany (22 Apr. 2013)

Firefox, finde die anderen nicht mal annähernd so gut.


----------



## katielover (29 Apr. 2013)

mobil: Dolphin
pc: firefox


----------



## word (7 Mai 2013)

Firefox und Chrome abwechselnd, je nach Content.


----------



## bonobo0815 (7 Mai 2013)

Mobil: Chrome
PC: Firefox


----------



## Swill344 (9 Mai 2013)

Benutze überwiegend Firefox und gelegentlich Chrome,


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2013)

Zany schrieb:


> Firefox, finde die anderen nicht mal annähernd so gut.



Kann ich dir nur beipflichten:thumbup:


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (9 Mai 2013)

Internet Explorer 6 auf meinem Windows 2000. Alles andere ist neumodischer Müll mit Spyware!!!


----------



## Marcelino (15 Mai 2013)

Chrome. Ist schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## caramel (17 Mai 2013)

Nach mehreren Jahren Firefox bin ich nun seit knapp einem Jahr mit Chrome sehr zufrieden.


----------



## sbh (17 Mai 2013)

Desktop: Firefox
Android-Tablet: Opera Mobile


----------



## matthis (24 Mai 2013)

Google chrome unter fedora


----------



## gdab (24 Mai 2013)

PC: Firefox
Laptop: Firefox


----------



## Sabata (26 Mai 2013)

Chrome läuft langsam aber sicher, dem Firefox den Rang ab!


----------



## CelebMale (27 Mai 2013)

Rudi schrieb:


> nur Opera alles andere is Müll



Klar Opera ist der größte Müll Safari ist das Beste


----------



## razorblade89 (29 Mai 2013)

War früher immer auf dem Firefox unterwegs, aber inzwischen bin ich auf Chrome umgestiegen.


----------



## xdennisgamez (21 Juni 2013)

firefox, obwohl chrome wahrscheinlicjh schneller wäre


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

ich nehm firefox


----------



## idefix337 (4 Juli 2013)

bin auf chrome umgestiegen weil mir Firefox zu langsam wurde. In Anbetracht der ganzen Internet Spionage überlege ich aber, ob Firefox nicht mehr Privatsphäre bietet weil man ja nicht weiss was Google so alles mitschneidet bei seinem Browser.


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

I only use Chrome.


----------



## patrick86 (10 Juli 2013)

ich benutze firefox..was haltet ihr von chrome? besser/schlechter?


----------



## Broxy2846 (22 Juli 2013)

nutze firefox, bin aber schon seit einiger zeit am überlegen, auf chrome zu wechseln, soll wohl bissl schneller sien


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Juli 2013)

Früher Internet Explorer Jetzt Chrom


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Cyberfox in der AMD-Version, für mich die beste 64-bit Variante


----------



## j123456789 (13 Aug. 2013)

firefox + imagehost grabber


----------



## libsy (3 Sep. 2013)

Nutze seid Jahrzenten schon Firefox, habe schon die unterschiedlichsten Browser getestet, aber das ist für mich der beste.


----------



## celban (9 Sep. 2013)

Firefox vor allem wegen der Addons.
Für Youtube und Livestreams aber meistens Chrome, läuft dort bei mir besser.


----------



## weazel32 (9 Sep. 2013)

nutze comodo dragon....scheint gut zu funzen bei mir....


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

war langjähriger Firefox Nutzer, habe dann Chrome ausprobiert, was mich noch mehr überzeugt hat. 
Internet Explorer probier ich immer so gut es geht zu vermeiden (Auf Arbeit leider nicht möglich ^^) 
Also Chrome ist auf jedenfall zu empfehlen..


----------



## harriolli81 (10 Jan. 2014)

War lange Firefox nutzer bin aber auf Chrome umgestiegen und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

ich finde mozilla ist einfach am besten und am schnellsten ^^


----------



## gsgsgs60 (19 Jan. 2014)

Schön, dass die meisten dem Fuchs treu bleiben!


----------



## xXRiverXx (27 Jan. 2014)

Ich benutze den Internet Explorer um mir Firefox zu Downloaden


----------



## kalle67 (12 Feb. 2014)

Ich benutze Firefox


----------



## dingenskirchen (12 Feb. 2014)

Ich bin auch auf Chrome umgestiegen da er schneller wie Firefox war. Glaub aber, dass es mittlerweile ziemlich ausgeglichen ist. Finde aber Chrome am Handy deutlich besser und die Synchronisation funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## willis (17 Feb. 2014)

war, bin und werde wohl auch noch ein Weilchen ein Opera Fan sein


----------



## Charme (18 Feb. 2014)

Opera Browser ist Klasse :thumbup: und auch Schnell :WOW:


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Benutze am Desktop immernoch Firefox und auf meinem HTC One bin ich mit Chrome ganz zufrieden


----------



## RoadDog (22 Feb. 2014)

Ich habe jahrelang Opera benutzt aber ab Version 13 kann ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Teil anfreunden also bin ich auf Firefox umgestiegen und bin zufrieden damit auf meinen Tablet benutze ich Chrome.


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Google Chrome


----------



## huetteldorfer (9 Okt. 2014)

IE, kurz mal firefox probiert aber die Macht der Gewohnheit schlägt zurück


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Firefox hat einfach super addons


----------



## Razor (19 Okt. 2014)

Ich nehme überwiegend den Internet Explorer zum Surfen


----------



## EgonM (1 Nov. 2014)

Razor schrieb:


> Ich nehme überwiegend den Internet Explorer zum Surfen



Guter Witz


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Firefox und Maxthon


----------



## Quebec86 (10 Dez. 2014)

Firefox bin damit zufrieden


----------



## bambam29 (10 Dez. 2014)

SeaMonkey und firefox benutz ich


----------



## maltonade (11 Jan. 2015)

ganz klar chrome :thumbup:


----------



## Foerster (14 Jan. 2015)

Seit Version 29 wieder beim Firefox und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ElCattivo (15 Jan. 2015)

mobil Chrome, auf dem Laptop Firefox


----------



## userforusing (14 Feb. 2015)

Momentan am liebsten gar nichts.
Habe jahrelang Opera 12 genutzt aber seitdem der eingestellt wurde sind mehr und mehr webseiten damit nichtmehr ordentlich aufrufbar. Nutze notgedrungen Chrome im moment aber bin damit auch nicht zufrieden.


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Feb. 2015)

userforusing schrieb:


> Momentan am liebsten gar nichts.
> Habe jahrelang Opera 12 genutzt aber seitdem der eingestellt wurde sind mehr und mehr webseiten damit nichtmehr ordentlich aufrufbar. Nutze notgedrungen Chrome im moment aber bin damit auch nicht zufrieden.



Ich surfe auch noch mit 12.70, was nicht geht halt mit der neuen Version, hoffe noch auf Vivaldi-Browser, der gerade entwickelt wird von den alten Opera-Mitarbeitern


----------



## userforusing (14 Feb. 2015)

Ich denke auch ich gehe als primären Browser wieder auf Opera 12 zurück.
Habe mir Vivaldi angeschaut und das sieht vielversprechend aus. Aber läuft auch auf der Chromium Engine und is daher schonmal vorbelastet...
Ich finde die Engine zum Beispiel absolut schrecklich und unfähig wenn man Text oder Links kopieren will.
Außerdem noch interessant: Otter-Browser. Immernoch Alpha, soll aber mal das werden was Opera 12 war.


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Feb. 2015)

userforusing schrieb:


> Ich denke auch ich gehe als primären Browser wieder auf Opera 12 zurück.
> Habe mir Vivaldi angeschaut und das sieht vielversprechend aus. Aber läuft auch auf der Chromium Engine und is daher schonmal vorbelastet...
> Ich finde die Engine zum Beispiel absolut schrecklich und unfähig wenn man Text oder Links kopieren will.
> Außerdem noch interessant: Otter-Browser. Immernoch Alpha, soll aber mal das werden was Opera 12 war.



Würde ich auch mal gerne ausprobieren, ich bin ein DAU, finde nicht mal die Download-DAtei auf der Seite


----------



## userforusing (14 Feb. 2015)

Haha.
Hier findest du die aktuellste version als setup.
Oder hier  hier auch direkt zum entpacken und ausführen ohne Installation (würde ich empfehlen).
Oh und noch eine Sache die einfach kein Chrome basierter Browser auf die Reihe kriegt: Einen Auswahldialog zum Datei Ausführen oder speichern: warum muss Chrome ALLES ohne nachfrage in meinen Downloadordner spammen?


----------



## pofgo (14 Feb. 2015)

ich nütze gerade Firefox


----------



## Coroner (16 Feb. 2015)

Nur Firefox. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

Ich benutze Firefox.


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Firefox > Chrome


----------



## blabliblu10 (6 Juni 2015)

ich nutze Chrome


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

ich persönlich verwende aktuell den Firefox, da die Debugging-Addons meines Erachtens nach aktuell am besten sind, da kann Chrome noch nicht ganz mithalten.


----------



## RipperJoe (7 Juni 2015)

Bis vor zwei jahren war ich ein grosser Firefox fan doch seitdem nutze ich chrome und möchte keinen anderen mehr


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Auf dem Mac, ganz klar, Safari, ist einfach am performantesten.
Auf Windoof der gute alte Chrome, mit dem kann in sachen Performance keiner mithalten!


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Bin als langjähriger Firefox Anhänger doch mal bei Chrome:devil: gelandet. Aufm MacBook benutze ich aber Safari:rock:, da ist Chrome echt ein Stromfresser


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Lieber FIrefox. Aber dass über Safari offene Seiten im ipad und iphone und mac gleichzeitig anzuschauen sind, ist auch praktisch.


----------



## eripsaaspire (24 Apr. 2017)

Firefox, Chrome


----------



## pantyhoseaddict (9 Dez. 2017)

Ich bin Firefox Benutzer, habe zum Testen aber auch Vivaldi installiert. IE ist ein NoGo für mich.


----------



## Bender.66 (14 März 2018)

Firefox, Chrome :thumbup:


----------



## Dv1p3r (28 März 2018)

chrome mostly, opera for videos


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Firefox am PC und Google Chrome am Handy


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Google Chrome!


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Google Chrome


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Firefox & Safari


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Google Chrome.


----------



## c0rN (12 Mai 2022)

firefox da er auch gut auf mobile läuft


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Bei mir ist es Chrome.


----------



## Raziel76 (10 Juni 2022)

Firefox, seit Ewigkeiten. Früher auch mal Netscape, aber der ist ja mittlerweile verschwunden, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## ginko (14 Juni 2022)

chrome und firefox


----------



## Brian (14 Juni 2022)

Meist Firefox,ab und zu Chrome....


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Juni 2022)

Firefox und Chrome, mal so, mal so.


----------



## Spok007 (18 Juni 2022)

Firefox und Opera - je nachdem, welche Seite ich aufrufen will


----------



## ThorKon (18 Juni 2022)

Opera hat alles was man braucht, inc. Werbeblocker!!


----------



## jbon (18 Juni 2022)

Waterfox/ Firefox ESR 
Waterfox erlaubt die alten Addons


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

Firefox und Startpage als Suchmaschine


----------



## ruven (26 Juni 2022)

Für den Alltag Vivaldi.


----------



## Cherubini (27 Juni 2022)

Chrome


----------



## LSGFAN (27 Juni 2022)

Opera


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Aktuell viel Firefox...ab und an aber auch gern Chrome


----------



## Razor (8 Juli 2022)

Aktuell den Edge. Basiert auf dem Chrome (Code). Schnell und zuverlässig, m.M. ein sehr unterschätzter Browser .


----------



## fecdown2 (9 Juli 2022)

Sowohl am PC (seit Version 20 oder so) und inzwischen auch am Handy Firefox.


----------



## Porky (9 Juli 2022)

Waterfox und Vivaldi


----------



## Caine607 (9 Juli 2022)

Google Chrome


----------



## TNT (10 Juli 2022)

Chrome


----------



## Hope (11 Juli 2022)

Je nach Gerät entweder den guten alten Firefox oder Chrome.


----------



## Riddler (11 Juli 2022)

Firefox.


----------



## Kralle82 (11 Juli 2022)

Seit Firefox 1.0 nur den Fuchs. Besonders wegen der Lesezeichenliste die für mich bei FX konkurrenzlos ist.


----------



## Stone Cold (12 Juli 2022)

Firefox


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (14 Juli 2022)

andere


----------



## Tortenfan (14 Juli 2022)

Am PC Firefox, am Smartphone Chrome.


----------



## vdbnvqenklj123f89nj (Samstag um 11:42)

Chrome


----------

